# CMHR Fundraiser, check it out !!!



## Locketlady (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello all, Chance's Miniature Horse Rescue is having a fundraiser.

It's a great way to help out a wonderful cause and get something nice for yourself or for

your mom for Mother's Day. Origami Owl's Living Lockets. Tell your story in one of these beautiful lockets.

CMHR will be getting 20% of the total retail sales.

Check out their fund raiser event

PM me after you place an order of $75. or more and mention both CMHR and Lil Beginnings

and I'll send you a horse charm free!!!

Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions.

The picture below is one of my own lockets.

The stones are the birthstones of my three grandchildren, turtle for the turtles and tortoises rescue endeavors I do, the paw print for my fur kids, the owl for wisdom and of course Origami Owl and the 'Believe' Plate to help remind me to believe in myself

and the rescue work I do.


----------



## Locketlady (Feb 26, 2014)

Jewelry is hypoallergenic and contains no lead or nickel.

Lockets open and close so you can add or take out charms. Which is really nice since you can change them

to suit special occasions or holidays.

They have a 30 day warranty. If for some reason you get your order and find you prefer a smaller or larger locket

or a different chain you simply let me know and you'll be emailed a shipping label to send it back and get your exchange at no

shipping cost to you. There is a 90 day warranty for defects.


----------

